# Need help please



## cheddarlove (Oct 17, 2005)

I've been commuting to work since 1997 and my new senior manager just told me I can't park my bike in the building anymore! That's not good!   
Desperately need contact information on which government agency to contact about bike commuting incentives and how they work.
Help. 
Google search not pulling up exact agency
Thanks


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

cheddarlove said:


> I've been commuting to work since 1997 and my new senior manager just told me I can't park my bike in the building anymore! That's not good!
> Desperately need contact information on which government agency to contact about bike commuting incentives and how they work.
> Help.
> Google search not pulling up exact agency
> Thanks


#1. where do you live??? (assuming SoCal)
#2. if L.A. County, contact the LACBC for starters.


----------



## cheddarlove (Oct 17, 2005)

Thanks Hollywood. I'll call them tomorrow.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

cheddarlove said:


> Thanks Hollywood. I'll call them tomorrow.


Good luck. :thumbsup:


----------

